# Erfahrungen mit ACD - Software - hier Caesar-Contact-Center



## ImmerÄrger (22 November 2011)

Guten Morgen !

Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand von den Experten sich mit ACD-Software, hier von der Firma Caseris, auskennt:

http://www.caseris.de/produkte/cti.html#c108

Die Software ist bei uns seit geraumer Zeit im Einsatz. Ich will nicht bestreiten, dass durch die Vernetzung der Standorte viele Vorteile erzielt werden.

Mich erschreckt aber auch die vielen Möglichkeite zur Auswertung, die die Software nun mal bietet. Man sitz halt als Verkäufer am Telefon permanent mit runtergelassener Hose da.

 Leider hält sich der Hersteller mit Informationen an "Nicht-Kunden" zurück. Ich lese zwar von einer "Monitoring-Funktion". Diese würde ich mit "Überwachungs-Funktion" übersetzen.

Ist den damit auch die Möglichkeit gemeint, Gespäche "zu Schulungszwecken" mitzuhören ?
Ich will das böse Wort "Abhxxxn erst gar nicht in den Mund nehmen.

Vielen dan für Eure Tips !


----------



## Heiko (22 November 2011)

Mithören bzw. Aufzeichnen ist doch aus meiner Sicht Usus in Callcentern. Zumindest kriegt man das fast überall im Ansagetext gesagt.
Die Frage ist, wie weit das geht.
Bis zu einem gewissen Grad muss man als Beschäftigter seine Hose runterlassen, das ist mal klar. Als Frage bleibt letztendlich, wie weit das geht.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 November 2011)

Natürlich werden in Callcentern die Gespräche in aller Regel aufgezeichnet, und jeder, der Zugriff auf das System hat, kann die mp3-Dateien anhören. Die üblichen Monitoring-Funktionen gehen aber so weit ich weiß dahin, eine statistische Auswertung der Verkäufer und ihrer Erfolgsraten einzusetzen. Es wird z.B. die Zahl der Gespräche pro Stunde untersucht, damit wird z.B. geprüft, ob ein einzelner Agent im Mittel "zu lange" pro Kunde telefoniert und damit die "teuer bezahlte Zeit verplempert". Dann wird natürlich die Zahl der "Abschlüsse" pro Arbeitstag ausgewertet.

Wer zu weit aus dem Raster herausfällt, wird zum Gespräch beim Teamleiter bzw. bei der Teamleiterin einbestellt, ggf. ganz schnell gefeuert.

Ich hoffe, Du verkaufst keine Gewinnspiel-"Eintragungen". Wenn doch - dann lies mal das:
http://antispam-ev.de/forum/showthr...-Callcenter-AgentINNen-Gewinnspiel-Callcenter


----------



## ImmerÄrger (23 November 2011)

Nee, keine Gewinnspieleintragungen. Wir sind ein überregionaler Großhändler mit "normalen", gelisteten Kunden. Durch Übernahme von anderen Betrieben sind nun Orte miteinander vernetzt worden.

Wir haben Gott sei Dank auch noch keine "Call-Center-Methoden". Unsere Kunden dürfen schon noch ein vernünftige Beratung, bzw Bearbeitung von Lieferreklamation am telefon erwarten.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2011)

Mit den statistischen Überwachungsmethoden wirst Du dann wohl leben müssen.


----------



## Devilfrank (24 November 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Mit den statistischen Überwachungsmethoden wirst Du dann wohl leben müssen.


Das ist ja per se auch nichts Schlimmes. Irgendwie muss ja feststellbar sein, weiviel Kundenberater müssen zum Zeitpunkt X verfügbar sein, um den Service liefern zu können.

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, welche Funktionen dieser Software wozu genutzt werden.


----------



## Heiko (24 November 2011)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Das ist ja per se auch nichts Schlimmes. Irgendwie muss ja feststellbar sein, weiviel Kundenberater müssen zum Zeitpunkt X verfügbar sein, um den Service liefern zu können.
> 
> Es kommt halt immer darauf an, welche Funktionen dieser Software wozu genutzt werden.


Das gilt aber im Prinzip für alles.


----------

